# How to mention currente working date in experience letter



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am back with another question. I am going for accessment again and now collecting the experience letter from my previous companies. I am bit confused how to mention that end date in the experience letter from the company in which I am currently working.

I read in acs site and it is written in the document that
Please Note:
 Employment references MUST contain an end date or the work episode will be assessed as not suitable.
 The term, “To Date” cannot be used as the end date of the employment reference.

Can you please advice me how should I mention that I am currently working with the company?

Thanks 
Sumi


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

I got the same question and do not know how to let my current employer write in the letter.
Looking for someone's experience!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am back with another question. I am going for accessment again and now collecting the experience letter from my previous companies. I am bit confused how to mention that end date in the experience letter from the company in which I am currently working.
> 
> ...


Mention the date you are getting it from HR or someone else. If the assessment is cleared then till that date your employment will be associated to the nominated skill. If you continue to work in the same role and company, DIBP considers it till the time when you file the EOI. So let's say the ACS assessment is completed and the end date in the current employment section is Dec 2013.
Now you apply EOI in March 2014, so for the next three months if the the job is unchanged....DIBP considers it to be a part of the nominated skill if proper docs and proofs are shown.

Regards
Amit


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your information, Amit!


amitk0703 said:


> Mention the date you are getting it from HR or someone else. If the assessment is cleared then till that date your employment will be associated to the nominated skill. If you continue to work in the same role and company, DIBP considers it till the time when you file the EOI. So let's say the ACS assessment is completed and the end date in the current employment section is Dec 2013.
> Now you apply EOI in March 2014, so for the next three months if the the job is unchanged....DIBP considers it to be a part of the nominated skill if proper docs and proofs are shown.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Mention the date you are getting it from HR or someone else. If the assessment is cleared then till that date your employment will be associated to the nominated skill. If you continue to work in the same role and company, DIBP considers it till the time when you file the EOI. So let's say the ACS assessment is completed and the end date in the current employment section is Dec 2013.
> Now you apply EOI in March 2014, so for the next three months if the the job is unchanged....DIBP considers it to be a part of the nominated skill if proper docs and proofs are shown.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Hi,

I have a question about :
Each employment reference must contain: 
• Country where Employment was completed 

Since my reference letters from previous employers are old, they don't contain 'country'. But they have complete addresses. (One employment was in india couple of years back, and one in usa)
Do you think this should be a problem in a successful assessment?

Your response is much appreciated.

thank you


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

OZdream123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about :
> Each employment reference must contain:
> ...


Well..even my reference letter did not mention the country.. I had no problem of any kind,got the +ve assessment..but incase ACS asks, you can get a letter from company stating the country as India and submit the same.Should not be any problem with that..goodluck!!


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

bravokal said:


> Well..even my reference letter did not mention the country.. I had no problem of any kind,got the +ve assessment..but incase ACS asks, you can get a letter from company stating the country as India and submit the same.Should not be any problem with that..goodluck!!


Thank you very much.. too many rules, causing stress..

I really appreciate your response.. fingers crossed, and good luck to you as well! 

--N


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

OZdream123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about :
> Each employment reference must contain:
> ...


All my reference letters did not show the country I worked but only has the employer address. This is more than enough. My application was processed no questions asked.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,

My current company is not willing to put the end date in the experience letter. What should I do in this case?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current company is not willing to put the end date in the experience letter. What should I do in this case?


That should be okay in case of current employer. They mention the start date in the letter. The letter also has has the issue date on it which shows that you are currently employed with them. 
You then mention last date while filing for the assessment in the online ACS portal.

Regards
Amit


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Hi Sumi,

May I know how did you done the end date for your ongoing job?
Please advise.
Thanks in advance! 



sumi81 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am back with another question. I am going for accessment again and now collecting the experience letter from my previous companies. I am bit confused how to mention that end date in the experience letter from the company in which I am currently working.
> 
> ...


----------

